

Co-Working - saltzmanjason

My task is to create a really amazing environment for our new co-working space in NYC. We leased over 16k square feet in Midtown and I am working like a madman to capture something special and unique.
======
HarrietJones
Advice:

Make something for yourself first. If you've enough space, you can invite
others afterwards. But coworking space is like Open Source software. It's fun
doing it for other people, but it'll be the most rewarding when you're doing
it for yourself.

------
saltzmanjason
My goal is simple, to create an awesome place for people to work. I think
their is much lost in the existing spaces, and the real estate play has over-
shadowed care for members. I want to create awesome, who wants in?

------
jamafshar
I would like to do a co-working sister city location in Vancouver, BC. Do you
have a BP for your co-working space?

